# 3D Web Engine (?)



## Patrik (3. Okt 2009)

Grüß Euch!

Bin über Google zu Euch gestoßen weil ich Infos über eine 3D Engine fürs Web gesucht habe.

Ich mache eigentlich 3D Grafik (3ds max, XSI) und hatte beruflich öfter mit Webdesign zu tun. Nun möchte ich beides kombinieren, ergo Webseiten mit "hochwertigem" 3D gestalten.

Bisher dachte ich mir ... eh klar ... Flash, habe dann aber von JavaFX gehört. Flash kenn ich schon einbisschen, allerdings "nur" Skript Sprache, scheinbar kein echtes 3D, kein OpenGL, etc ... und mit Java soll als das nun schon möglich sein? Die Infos haben mich etwas verwirrt und Entscheidungsschwach gemacht, deshalb frag ich nun Euch um Rat.

Ich möchte die 3D Engine selbst schreiben, sollte mit einem gängigen 3D Format umgehen können, um die Modelle mit Animationen aus XSI zu importieren, sowie eine Physik Engine und gängige "Rendering Features" wie GI, Caustics, Reflection, Refraction, etc. beherrschen (wobei das nicht in dem Maße wie die Renderer der großen 3D Pakete, sondern eher gefaket). Die Möglichkeit eine Art Editor dazu zu programmieren mit der man Seiten dann auch konfortabler mit GUI erstellen kann.

Die fertige Webseite sollte dann möglichst kein HTML, CSS, sonstiges enthalten das irgendwie Browser abhängig interpretiert wird ... sollte sein wie eine komplette Flash Seite.


Habe leider wirklich noch keine Ahnung von der Thematik, genau so wenig von den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten. Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar, auf welche Technologie würdet Ihr setzen?


----------



## Marco13 (3. Okt 2009)

Och, in Zukunft soll selbst Java*Script* 3D beherrschen 

Aber mit Java gibt's die beiden großen Alternativen
JOGL Java? Binding for the OpenGL® API: Wiki: Home &mdash; Project Kenai
Java3D https://java3d.dev.java.net/
Teilweise "verschmelzen" die beiden oder "überschneiden" sich zumindest etwas mehr. Kannst dir ja mal die Demos ansehen - speziell mit JOGL hat man praktisch alle Möglichkeiten, die man auch mit OpenGL hat.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Okt 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Och, in Zukunft soll selbst Java*Script* 3D beherrschen


Cool. In fünf jahren kommen einem endlich ziegelsteinförmige Werbebanner entgegengeflogen. :toll:


----------



## Landei (4. Okt 2009)

Web und 3D - wenn man es den Nutzern zumuten kann, dass sie ein Plugin laden, wäre vielleicht VRML ein Kandidat für dich.


----------



## byte (4. Okt 2009)

Du könntest JavaFX mit Java3D nutzen oder direkt Applets mit Java3D.

Ansonsten gibts eine Web 3D API von Google namens O3D: O3D API - Google Code


----------



## Patrik (6. Okt 2009)

JavaFX mit Java3D gefällt mir gut.

Ob ich jetzt JavaFX, oder nur Java3D, oder JOGL nehme wir im Endeffekt auf das fertige Produkt keinen wesentlichen Einfluss haben? Oder gibt es Dinge bei denen Ihr sagt, die sind an einer der 3 Möglichkeiten wirklich schlecht entwickelt, mangelhaft gelöst und könnten dazu führen das ich gewisse Vorstellungen damit nicht umsetzen kann?


----------

